# Where is the show in NYC?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I received a flyer in the mail, there is a restaurant show in January in NYC. What's the website? I can't find my flyer.

It's the weekend of Jan. 19.

Thanks.


----------



## tpaul (Feb 26, 2002)

The web site for the International Restaurant and Foodservice Show is www.internationalrestaurantNY.com

Enjoy...


----------

